# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  δεν το ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ αυτο που ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!¨)

## larry28

Καλημερα και καλως σας βρηκα!!!
Λοιπον 2 λογακια για μενα.Ειμαι ο λαζος 28 χρονων x-τοξικομανης x-σχιζοφρενης(συμφωνα με καπιους ψυχολογους!) νυν οριακος!(με κοινωνικη φοβια,καταθλιψη,2 ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας(χα).Λοιπον πως βρηκα το forum?Τον σεπτεβρη με πηρανε επιτελους τηλεφωνο απο το προγραμμα του Ο.ΚΑ.ΝΑ.Ετσι μεχρι να βαλω μπρος την κανονικη ζωη μου καθομουν κλεισμενος σπιτι.Ετσι βρηκα αυτο το site.Βασικα παντα με τσιγκληζε η ψυχολογια.Λοιπον να μην τα παραγραφω με βοηθησε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι σαν και εμενα!Οχι πρεζακια (χα αυτο και αν το ηξερα) αλλα ατομα με ψυχικα προβληματα.Βλεπετε η οικογενεια μου και ο κοινωνικος της περιγυρος ειναι (ΚΑΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΝ για μενα) υγιεις δλδ ημουν το μαυρο προβατο για 2 περιπτωσεις(τοξικομανια,ψυ χικα).Δυσκολα.Εως τον σεπτεβρη εκανα χρηση απο τα 14.Τα εχω δει ολα.Στα 24 μου σε ενα παραληρημα εκανα την 1 αποπειρα.Τοτε ξεκινα ο 2ος εφιαλτης.Ξυπνησα μετα απο 25 μερες στην εντατικη τραχειοτομεια κτλ κτλ.Χα θυμαμαι το βλεμα της ξαδερφης μου οταν με ειδε.Μετα ακουλουθησε επεμβαση κτλ κτλ.1 χρονο κλεισμενος μεσα λογω των επιπλοκων.Μια τρελα!Κάλα τοτε η κοινωνικη φοβια εγινε ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ!Δεν την παλευα με τπτ.Οτι και να επαιρνα δεν το εδιωχνε.Αρχισα να εχω τασεις αυτοκτονιας(εκανα και αλλες αποπειρες εκτος απο τις 2 τις σημαντικες εκοβα ποτηρια τα εχωνα στο λαιμο,καλα το συνηθισμενο φλεβες,κατεβαζα χλωρινες κτλ).Ωσπου μπηκα σε ενα κολαστηριο(ψυχιατρειο δλδ).Βγηκα τα ιδια.Ωσπου σε ενα ακομα παραληρημα και αλλη αποπειρα.Καλα αυτη τη φορα ειχα τεραστιο ΦΑΡΔΟΣ(που εζησα και που δεν ειχα τραυματα)!Οι συγγενεις μου ηθελαν να με ξανακλεισουν ενω ημουνα στο νοσοκομειο το γενικο!Ε απο εκει και υστερα ειναι οπως η φυλακη.Μια εξω 10 μεσα.Εσωτου πηρα την αποφαση να κανω την κωλοαιτηση(ετσι την ελεγα τοτε) για το υποκαταστατο(βουπρενομορφ νη).Καλα για μεθαδονη δεν το συζητουσα.Ειχα παει σε πολλα προγραμματα στεγνα.Φανταστειτε στα 17 ημουνα αθηνα για την στροφη(ειμαι απο βορεια ελλαδα).Μα το μονο και μονο που παω γυμναστηριο,2 φροντιστηρια βγαινω σε καφετεριες και αλλα μαγαζια νηφαλιος(καλα εδω θα μου πουνε οτι παιρνω το υποκαταστατο μπλα μπλα μπλα καλα εδω ενημερωνω τα ατομα που δεν ξερουν οτι με την βουπρενομορφινη δεν κανεις κεφαλι δεν μαστουρωνεις εμενα αυτο που με βοηθαει ειναι οτι δεν εμφανιζετε η ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ καταθλιψη που ειχα οταν εκοβα)οταν τα προηγουμενα χρονια για να βγω απο το σπιτι (λογω και της κοινωνικης φοβιας) επρεπε να πιω της παναγιας τα ματια.Για μενα παιδια μπορει να ειναι μονο 2 μηνες (28 σεπτεβριου αρχισε συν 1 μερες πριν που μπηκα για 1 φορα οικιοθελως σε κλινικη για τα σωματικα) αλλα οπως γραφει και ο τιτλος δεν το πολυπιστευω αυτο που μου συμβαινει!Εγω να γραφω σε forum?Εγω το ενα εγω το αλλο?Λοιπον οταν αρχισα να σας πρωτοδιαβαζω ημουνα σε απογνωση.Με μικρα βηματακια ξεπερασα την ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΗ (sorry! αλλα επρεπε να το γραψω)κοινωνικη.Φυσικα με την βοηθεια και ψυχολογου(ιδιωτικου οκανα δεν εχει και πολλα πραματα δυστυχως) την ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ.Και σας μιλαει ενα ατομο που την ειχε απο τα 16.Πολλα μου λειπουνε απο την ζωη αλλα ειμαι αισιοδοξος!Λοιπον παιδια (με κοινωνικη,αγοραφοβια καταθλιψη) φυσικα ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικη περιπτωση αλλα αφου τα καταφερα εγω πιος? εγω? χα!Το λεω και δεν το πιστευω!Σιγουρα ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ!Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!Σε σας αλλα ενα μεγαλυτερο στην Χ που ηταν στην ζωη μου 7 χρονια(2 χρονια δεν ειναι) και με στηριζε αν και δεν τα καταφερε τοτε.Λοιπον εδω γυρω θα ειμαι!ΚEEP IN TOUCH!

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου Λάζε,με το υπέροχο όνομα. :Smile: 
Εύχομαι να βρεις το δρόμο σου,να τον ακολουθήσεις και να σε πάει στον δυνατό,όμορφο εαυτό σου.Ωραία η αρχή,επέμενε γιατί το αξίζεις.Κοίτα Λάζο,η αισιοδοξία σου μετά από τόσες περιπέτειες,σημαίνει πως οι περιπέτειες δεν ήταν παρά η αναζήτηση του δρόμου,για μένα ήταν κραυγές οι αυτοκτονικές απόπειρες.Το πώς μπορείς να μιλάς για τις ανάγκες σου χωρίς να αυτοτραυματίζεσαι,θα το βρεις με δουλειά,αυτό θέλει,να μάθουμε τους\"άλλους\"τρόπους. :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

αυτο που μου αρεσε στο ολο κειμενο ειναι η αισθηση αισιοδοξιας που υπαρχει σε καθε γραμμη του.
μπραβο φιλαρακο  :Smile:  
αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ονομαζεται σταση ζωης,για κατι καλυτερο.καλη συνεχεια στη ζωη σου...

----------


## larry28

1000 thanks!Ευχαριστώ την-ον ην νομίζω!(ειπαμε ολο τον σεπτεβρη εδω τον εφαγα:P) Rainandwind! και τον Empneusti!.Παιδια ολα να σας πανε καλα.Αυτο παντως που μενει να γινει ειναι η υπομονη μεχρι να καλυτερεψουν και αλλο τα πραματα οπως λεει η-ο rain!Καλα φαγαμε και την 1η πιτούλα! λογω του ενδοξου παρελθοντος!χα.Ψηλα το κεφαλι!Παντως 1 last που θα πω ειναι οτι αυτο που πρεπει να καταλαβουμε καλα πιστευω ειναι οτι η ζωη εχει και τις στεναχωριες της και πρεπει να τις περναμε και να τις αντιμετωπιζουμε σαν κατι αναμενομενο και λογικο.Τεσπα παλι thanks!bye

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπραβο σου πολλα μπραβο σου που τα καταφερες!
τι να πω τα λογια ειναι περιττα..
ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την αισιοδοξια που μεταδιδεις
ναι ολοι μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε
συγχαρητηρια και συνεχισε..

----------


## larry28

Thanx Ολγακι!Και σε σενα κοπελαρα μου οτι ποθεις μπροστα σου να το βρεις.Αυριο μετα το προγραμμα καλα το μονο πακετο ειναι αυτο (230χλ 4 φορες την εβδομαδα) παω στον ψυχολογο μου (ειναι σε κοντινη πολη οχι λογω μην το μαθει ο κοσμος χα!! αλλα λογω οτι ειναι πιο ειδικος) λεμε να φυγω απο το σπιτι.(ειμαι big babe know :Wink: !)1000 thanks και σε αυτον που ειναι πανω απο ολα ανθρωπος.(πηγαινα λιωμα και οχι δεν με εδιωχνε με γυριζε και στην πολη μου χανοντας 2 ραντεβου στανταρ!.)Λοιπον κοινωνικο-αγοραφοβικοι ξεκολατε δεν ειναι τιποτα αυτο που εχουμε!Εγω παντως επειδη το μονο που με χαλαει ειναι τα χαμενα χρονια now προτιθομαι σε οποιον-α εχει προβλημα αγορα-κοινωνικης φοβιας και δεν εχει καποιο να τον help στα 1 βηματα(πολυυυυ σημαντικο να βγαινεις με καπιον στις αρχες) ας στειλει ενα to know me και κανονιζουμε για μια βολτα(ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΡΕ ΠΡΕΖΑΚΙΑ? :Big Grin:  1 καφε οτιδηποτε β.ελλαδα ).Γιατι παιδια αμεση δραση αλλιως......Τεσπα σας επρηξα παλι.Συνεχιστε αυτο που κανετε boys and girls!C UUUUUUUUUU ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!

----------


## larry28

Χρονια Πολλα και ΚΑΛΑ σε όλους και σε ολες!Τα πραματα παιδια πανε απο το καλο στο καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑ Α!!!!!

----------


## larry28

Γεια σας ξανα!!Μπηκα να δω πως τα πατε στον αγωνα σας!Εγω προχοραω κανονικα.Αρχισα να ζω οχι μονο κανονικα (αλλα καλυτερα και απο καπιους αλλους χωρις προβληματα).Εχω κανει και μια σχεση που τα παμε πολυ καλα και το ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΘΗΚΕ το παρελθον μου και με βοηθαει πολυ.Εχω απο το σεπτεβριο καθαρος και συνεχιζω.Συνεχιστε να τολματε μην φοβαστε τπτ ο φοβος ειναι ο ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΣ εχθρος.Ελπιζω να βρουμε ολοι την γιατρεια μας οτι προβλημα και αν εχουμε!ΑΑΑ και καντε και λιγο (η ΠΟΛΥ¨) ) γυμναστικη κυριως αεροβια γιατι σου φτιαχνει καλυτερα την διαθεση απο τα ΧΗΜΙΚΑ των ψυχιατρων.Φιλια και ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ!!
χρειαζετε και αυτη ¨)

----------


## kris

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## missing_mile

Μπράβο Λάζο, συνέχισε και μη φοβάσαι τίποτα! Το καλύτερο πράγμα είναι η αισιοδοξία. Μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να τη ξαναβρούμε όλοι μας.

----------


## chr1986

larry28, σου αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!! Το post σου μου έδωσε δύναμη, κουράγιο και ελπίδα, σε μία περίοδο αναπροσαρμογής για μένα.. Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια, αποτελείς παράδειγμα για όλους μας. Καλή δύναμη, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά! :Smile:

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by larry28_
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!Σε σας αλλα ενα μεγαλυτερο στην Χ που ηταν στην ζωη μου 7 χρονια(2 χρονια δεν ειναι) και με στηριζε αν και δεν τα καταφερε τοτε.


Ποιά είναι η Χ; Σε τι αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## Adzik

Λαζο μου γεια σου!!! χερομαστε πολυ πολυ για σενα μπραβο σε εσενα και την κοπελα σου..

ολα καλα..ερχεται και καλοκαιρακι να πηγαινετε θαλασσα οσο πιο συχνα μπορειτε. το νερο και ο ηλιοσ μασ κανουν καλα..

ολα καλα με το προγραμμα κλπ?... ελπιζω να βρισκεισ σιγα σιγα τουσ λογουσ που σε ειχαν κανει χαλια.. ωστε να εισαι πιο δυνατοσ και να μην σε αγγιζει πια τιποτα απο αυτα..

η ζωη ειναι δικη μασ.. ειμαι 26 και σαν κι εσενα απο τον βαρια καταθλιψη ..εφτασα να ειμαι ευτυχισμενη με παιδακι και σουπεσ συζηγο..

αντε και στα δικα σου!! φιλια πολλα!!

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by larry28_
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!Σε σας αλλα ενα μεγαλυτερο στην Χ που ηταν στην ζωη μου 7 χρονια(2 χρονια δεν ειναι) και με στηριζε αν και δεν τα καταφερε τοτε.
> 
> 
> Ποιά είναι η Χ; Σε τι αναφέρεσαι;


στην κοπελια του αναφερετε εσυ τωρα που κολλησεσ καλε?...

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&gt; εσυ τωρα που κολλησεσ *καλε?...*
Mε τη γλύκα στο στόμα είσαι *καλέ*. Άκουσε να σου πω, αν έχεις προβλήματα μην επιτίθεσαι σε αυτούς που δεν σου φταίνε. Τι σημαίνει \"κόλλησες\"; Μια ερώτηση έκανα, μπορεί για κάποιον να είναι 10 άλλα πράγματα!! Επίσης μπορεί να θέλω να ανοίξω κουβέντα, μπορεί να θέλω να δώσω τη δυνατότητα σε κάποιον να πει περισσότερα. Το 100% της σιγουριάς σου αποτελεί και τη μεγαλύτερη βλακεία σου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Βρε τζον γιατι εισαι τοσο επιθετικος?μια κουβεντα ειπε

----------


## larry28

Καλησπερα και παλι!Ολα συνεχιζουν να πανε καλα!!! :Smile: Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα λογια και το ενδιαφερον!!Azdik το προγραμμα παει πολυ καλα ..ειμαι να τελειωνω τωρα!Τελειωσαν και οι διακοπες.....! :Frown: Εσεις πως ειστε?Ελπιζω και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα για ολους σας!!Λοιπον..συνεχιστε τις βουτιες :Smile:   :Cool: και προπαντως ποτε μην παραδωσετε τα οπλα!ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## chr1986

Μπράβο σου βρε larry28!! Καλά έκανες που έγραψες και μάθαμε νέα σου. Όλα να σου πάνε τέλεια στο εξής, και να είσαι Κ Α Λ Α. Αυτό έχει σημασία. Είσαι παράδειγμα για όλους μας. Να περνάς καλά! :Smile:

----------


## ICare

Σημερα ειναι η πρωτη μερα μου στο forum.διαβασα την ιστορια σου.και θελω να σου πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την ελπιδα!η περιπτωση σου εναι ιδια με του φιλου μου.ειμαστε μαζι σχεδον 4 χρονια.τωρα ειμαστε ισως στη πιο δυσκολη φαση.εκεινος στο ψυχιατρειο αλλα τουλαχιστον σταθερος κ γνωστης.και εγω διπλα του να ελπιζω.να σαι παντα καλα κ ευχομαι καθε ευτυχια!σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## larry28

Γεια σας παιδια.Ελπιζω να εισαστε ολοι καλα και να προσπαθειτε για το καλυτερο.Εγω συνεχιζω να ειμαι καλα και να ζω.Ιcare το μονο καλο που μπορει να του προσφερει το ψυχιατρειο ειναι η φαση της συνηδητοποιησης πιστευω,,δλδ να πει εφτασα στον πατο του πατου δεν παει αλλο αλλαζω ζωη.Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που ειναι γνωστης της καταστασης του!!Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εισαι σπουδαια και να τον επισκεπτεσε οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις!!Αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το κανεις!Μην σταματησεις ποτε να ελπιζεις και να προσπαθεις!Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα με τον ανθρωπο που αγαπας.Περιμενω να μας γραψεις κατι καλο σε λιγο καιρο!!!Φιλια σε ολους καλη προσπαθεια παιδια!!!

----------


## larry28

καλημερα παιδια!!!ελπιζω ολοι να ειστε καλα και να συνεχιζετε την προσπαθεια!!εγω συνεχιζω να ειμαι καλα αρχισα και την πρακτικη μου και μπορω να μπαινω πιο συχνα στο forum κατι που με χαροποιει!!διαβασα καποια θεματα εδω και προβληματιστικα....ποια ειναι η λυση σε αυτα τα προβληματα??απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια πιστυεω οτι λειπει η θεληση να αλλαξουμε τα πραματα και η βοηθεια απο τους επιστημονες που εδω στην ελλαδα ισως να ειναι προβληματικη.καποιο λενε για βολεμα...θυμαμαι και εγω που οταν μου το ελεγαν ελεγα τι βολεμα ???μου αρεσει αυτη η ζωη νομιζετε?και ομως σε αυτην την κατασταση που το να προχωρησεις κανονικα στην ζωη το βλεπεις ΒΟΥΝΟ(ακομα και για το πιο μικρα πραματα) ισως και να ισχυει,αλλα αμα βγεις απο αυτην την φαση θα δεις οτι ολα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα.σιγουρα η ζωη δεν ειναι τελεια (θυμαμαι οταν ακουγα το τραγουδι what a wonderfull world εριχνα καντηλια!!!) αλλα αξιζει να το προσπαθησεις!!αυτα τα ολιγα!!!καλη σας μερα και keep walking!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλως ηρθες κ απο μενα επισημα κ απο δω! ελπιζω να σου πανε ολα δεξια!η αριστερα τι προτιμας....

----------


## larry28

ευχαριστω πολυ!!προτιμω αριστερα να πανε τα πραματα!(γενικως)  :Smile:

----------

